# boot powermac g4



## roro21270 (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un powermac g4 avec un disque dur vierge coment le faire booter sur le cd , j'ai acheter un clavier apple et même en appuyant sur C ou alt le mac ne réagit pas !!!!!!:afraid:
merci de m'aider au revoir


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Août 2013)

tu as essayé Shift+D (reste appuyé) ?


----------



## roro21270 (14 Août 2013)

j'ai essayer mais rien y fait je pense que mon clavier n'est pas détécté car quand j'appuis sur caps lock sa na s'allume pas mais si je branche une souris, celle-ci s'allume :hosto:


----------



## matacao (15 Août 2013)

Essaye de changer de port USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Essaye de changer de port USB.



Moi, j'aurais plutôt dit "essaie de changer de clavier" (vu que la souris, elle, fonctionne) !


----------



## roro21270 (15 Août 2013)

oui, j'ai changer de port usb et j'ai tester le clavier sur mon imac et il marche parfaitement.


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Août 2013)

Tu reste bien appuyé sur ALT ou tu appuie juste une fois? 

Dsl c'est tout con mais il faut resté appuyé et certain ne le savent pas.


----------



## roro21270 (15 Août 2013)

oui j'ai fait mais on dirait que le clavier ne marche car quand je branche un periphérique usb dessus sa ne marche pas mais c'est sur que le clavier marche je l'ai tester sur mon imac


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Août 2013)

Ton clavier c'est quel modèle? Parce que si c'est les dernier (c'est à dire de ces 4 dernières années ) en USB, ils ne sont pas compatibles Powermac. Faudrais que tu trouves un clavier PC au pire.


----------



## Invité (15 Août 2013)

Les derniers clavier Apple nécessitent peut être de l'Usb2  et peut être que ce n'est pas le cas de ton PMG4 ?
Je sais ça fait beaucoup de suppositions&#8230;

T'as essayé avec un vieux clavier Apple ?


----------



## roro21270 (2 Septembre 2013)

oui, j'ai asseyé un vieux clavier apple blanc mais rien y fait et avec un hub usb n'est t-il pas possible d'alimenter le clavier et de donner le signal au mac?


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2013)

Ca ne coute rien d'essayer


----------



## roro21270 (6 Septembre 2013)

Sa ne marche malheureusement pas... mais est t-il possible de lancer le programme d'installation sur mon imac avec mountain lion? ou est t-il possible de rendre ce disque bootable ou meme en prenant le fichier a l'intérieur donnez moi nimporte quelle idée je fais !! (j'ai plus rien a predre maintenant )


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2013)

C'est quoi ton Cd au fait ?


----------



## roro21270 (6 Septembre 2013)

c'estun x gris je sais il faut un noire mais normalementc'est bon


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2013)

roro21270 a dit:


> c'estun x gris je sais il faut un noire mais normalementc'est bon



Laisse tomber, tu peux mettre "résolu" dans le titre


----------



## roro21270 (7 Septembre 2013)

daccord j'ai compris c'est mac os avec un X noir et celui que j'ai c'est tiger peut tu me donner la dernière version compatible avec ce mac (je sais je ne suis pas un pionier en mac )


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2013)

En DVD c'est Léopard, mais faut au moins 1Go de Ram pour que ça ne coince pas trop !


----------



## xavierdelavigne (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

j'ai mis un DD de 80 Go dans un power mac ( gigabit ethernet ) 
et j'ai aussi eu des soucis avec le lecteur cd.

J'ai crée une clé usb de démarrage avec l'image du cd et j'ai booter tiger dessus ,

J'avais peur que l usb 1 bloque mais ca s'est en fait tres bien passe.


----------



## roro21270 (8 Septembre 2013)

oui je peut mettre tiger sur une clef usb mais comment faire démarer le mac dessus car j'ai télephoner a apple (service technique pas top) ils me disent qu'il faut les cd mais comment démarer dessus ? c'est tout la le problème car mon clavier ne veut pas marcher apple me dit que c'est normal car il n'y a pas d'os... mais comment rendre ce disque ou clef usb bottable?


----------



## xavierdelavigne (8 Septembre 2013)

En effet une fois la clé usb créer il faut rester sur alt au démarrage pour choisir le mode de demarrage. 

A ta place j'instalerai une "carte pci usb 2" c'est très simple a instaler et ca coute pas cher ( 8 euros ).

Si le clavier est toujours pas reconnu c'est que le problème est plus grave.


----------

